# When someone gives up their rats for a new pet



## Ratnamedbuddy

So I've just an add for 2 male rats who look like they're only around a year old being put up for "adoption" on a website for selling animals just because they were brought a kitten for a present..... WHY?! They say they don't get on but surly if you got the rats first then they should stay? 
I've got a cat, my 2 rats (soon to be 3) and a staffordshire bull terrier dog who may i add are known for catching and killing rats but are also known for other things to. My cat will sit there and watch the rats but won't go near them, my dog loves my oldest rat but doesn't like my youngest so I don't let him near him but just because one of my animals doesn't like the other doesn't mean I will get rid of one! 

In my opinion an animal is for life no matter how long they may live for and yes there may be circumstances where you may have give up your furry friend (I've had to... had like 15 cats at one point was faaarr to many) but an animal shouldn't be given up just because you've got another.


----------



## Coffeebean

It's a bummer. It doesn't make sense when rats have such a short lifespan that they couldn't possibly have waited a couple years to get their new pet. It's probably for the animals benefit though, because if they have lost interest in them then the rats will probably better cared for elsewhere (assuming they screen adopters at all).


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy

Coffeebean said:


> It's a bummer. It doesn't make sense when rats have such a short lifespan that they couldn't possibly have waited a couple years to get their new pet. It's probably for the animals benefit though, because if they have lost interest in them then the rats will probably better cared for elsewhere (assuming they screen adopters at all).


I get where you're coming form bit the bio literally said "can no longer keep them as I got a kitten for a present and they don't get on". To me that says 'I wanted a kitten but rats were more affordable so I got them instead'


----------



## rottengirl

Super sad. It happens with all kinds of pets too, one of the reasons why rabbits are up for adoption all the time (at least where I'm from). People abandon them because they didn't realize that bunnies aren't cuddly enough for them.


----------



## Ratnamedbuddy

I know it does and I wish it woudlnt. I've always said, if I won't the lottery or got a large sum of money I would open my own animal shelter just so I know all the animals people don't want anymore will still be loved until they find forever homes. 

I know a lot of animal shelters are good but I've seen some where dogs are in small cages and it breaks my heart. 

This girl just really got to me today though cause her rats were still babies in a small cage and ergh she said they were up for adoption but wanted £30 for them


----------



## kokokringle

Maybe she put a price to make sure they do not end up as snake food. Also if she sells the cage, she would put a price to get some of the money back. I wouldn't judge her too harshly.


----------



## Coffeebean

Yes it's recommended to ask for an "adoption fee" to avoid bad people who want to take the animal for nefarious reasons. It's especially necessary with rats since a lot of people will scan ads for potential feeders. Goes for any animal, though.


----------



## Catsratz

I used to have a cat along with the rats and never a problem. Luckily the cat will often respect the rat.

After the kids across the street met my rats they got one of their own. A few weeks later they asked if I would take "Bruiser" (a very nice rat) because, quote: "He ate too much of their lettuce." Bizarre. These people had plenty of money, too.


----------



## blackjack

It is terrible and I see it all the time. People don't want to put the effort in to socializing their pets, so one has to go. They also just make excuses to give up a pet they no longer want to care for. The new and/or younger arrival is more interesting and fun. I've had at least one cat in my life since I was six. When rats and mice were added to the family, the cats eventually learned to leave them alone, or I just kept them separated or watched them closely. Saying they don't get along is a cop out. They never truly cared about the rats and chances are that cat will suffer the same fate when they decide to get a puppy or something else. 

What really gets to me is when I see ads like "Want To Trade Banana Ball Python For A Butter Ball Python," and other things of that nature. They do the same with dogs, cats, rodents, etc., reptiles are just the most common so I used it as an example. They just don't want that one anymore, but still want one. They want a different breed of dog or cat, or a different color, coat type, or ear set for rats, hamsters, or mice. The animal is more of a decorative piece or a status symbol. Once the interest in it wears off, they want something different, more decorative, or more unique. They're traded like cards or something, not living beings. It's disgusting.


----------



## Phoene

While I agree with you that animals should be kept even if they don't get along. My dog would have a great time killing my rats and my dove if I let him. I have trained him not to kill Tinker (the dove) even when she flies into his mouth (she has done that!) or lands right in between his feet, but I will never let him come close enough to bite my rats because I know he could not hold himself back and would kill them. He doesn't hunt birds as much as mammals so I guess Tink is easier for him to handle. But, I think if they did not have enough for all the animals to live apart from each other I think that they should not all be kept. Do you think the rats would like to always be living with a cat peering into their cage waiting to kill and eat them? My aunt once had two dogs, one of which would bully the other one to the point at which he would hide in the bathroom shivering in fear. I think she should have given one of them up for adoption, but she kept both and one dog had a life where he was often very scared. I think there are times when you have to give a pet up, I don't know if this is one or not though.


----------



## blackjack

Right now, on my local craigslist there's an ad that says they want to trade a Dumeril boa for a rosy tail, Nile monitor, or iguana. People really don't see some animals as living beings.

I understand what you're saying and agree to some degree. What bothers me about the ad mentioned in the OP, is that it's a kitten. Any kitten is going to be interested in a pet rodent. It's also pretty easy to socialize a kitten. I honestly think they just don't care about the rats anymore and don't dare to just say it. Like what Coffeebean said, they're probably better off elsewhere, with someone who cares.


----------



## Asiposea

What are your thoughts, then, on rat breeders who trade adult rats with other rodentries to further their breeding program? Is it specifically the reason for giving up the animal that concerns you?


----------



## Basiltheplant

Not always, but a lot of the time people who get rid of any pet because they got another one typically do so because they don't want to have to spend their time on both of them. And rats, basic maintenance wise, take up much more time than a cat does.
I understand the time that goes into each animal and I do not agree with getting rid of an animal because you no longer want to put the time into it.
I myself work a full time job and will hopefully be starting a second job soon. On top of that, I take online course, I play with my cat everyday, I take my rats out for free range every day, I foster pet rats and take them out for free range everyday, and I starting shortly I will be fostering neonatal kittens as well. 
Its so easy to adjust time frames to take care of animals. I feel most people don't realize that animals are capable of emotion just like humans are


----------

